# Mega-Sports Sundern-Hagen 30.4.2011



## chicken07 (5. Februar 2011)

Ab sofort ist die neue Website für den SKS Bike-Maraton online und Anmeldungen für diesen "Frühjahresklassiker" sollen ab morgen 18 Uhr möglich sein.
Die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre zeigt, dass man bei der Anmeldung relativ schnell sein sollte, da die Startplätze regelmäßig früh vergeben sind.

http://www.mega-sports.de/


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (6. Februar 2011)

...da simmer dabei!
Soeben erfolgreich angemeldet!
Seit 18:00 Uhr Anmeldung offen und schon 270 Anmeldungen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2011)

bin auch dabei. 
ist ja quasi ein pflichttermin.


----------



## scotty33 (7. Februar 2011)

5 Jahre auf der langen dabei, diesmal fällt der Termin bei mir flach. Dafür wird an dem Tag geheiratet. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall erster. 
Wünsch allen viel Spaß bei dieser tollen Veranstaltung.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Februar 2011)

klingt sehr gut....aber gibt es auch irgendwo Höhenmeterangaben???


----------



## chicken07 (8. Februar 2011)

Hier die GPS-Daten der Mitteldistanz (55 km) von 2009

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.43631.html


----------



## nope 75 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mich auch für denn HM gemeldet. Letztes Jahr bin ich beim FM mitgefahren, war mir aber letzt endlich zu kurz. Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ab wann die Zeit genommen wird. Weiss das Jemand von Euch, ob Direkt am Start oder doch erst wenn es ins Gelände geht? 
Gruss nope75


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2011)

die zeit wird bei durchfahrt durch den startbogen genommen.

also nicht wundern wenn du alleine ins ziel kommst und nachher in den siegerlisten viele leute mit sekundenabständen um dich rum sind.


----------



## gunka (8. Februar 2011)

Ja, ja, die Zeitnahme in Sundern. Die hat noch nie geklappt, noch nich mal mit Transponder. War letzt Jahr heilloses Chaos, gabs die ergebnisse erst Tage später. Also mit Torbogen kann nicht sein, da lag keine Matte. Die habn bestimmt irgendwie per Funk den start genommen und wenn in Ergebnis in kurzen abständen Fahrer auftauchen, wars aber alleine weit und breit im Ziel, dann lags an der zeitnahme. Die haben dan irgendwas gemauschelt, hatten ja zeit genug dafür. War glaub ich sog-timing. Hoffnetlich klapps dies Jahr besser. Bei dem Preis!


----------



## apoptygma (8. Februar 2011)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mich auch für denn HM gemeldet. Letztes Jahr bin ich beim FM mitgefahren, war mir aber letzt endlich zu kurz. Jetzt wollte ich mal wissen ab wann die Zeit genommen wird. Weiss das Jemand von Euch, ob Direkt am Start oder doch erst wenn es ins Gelände geht?
> Gruss nope75



Hey Du bist auch dabei? Schön 

Ich schenk mir nach dem Desaster von letzten Jahr den HM, bis dato null Vorbereitung quasi, würde das das nächster Waterloo geben, nur diesmal aus eigenverschuldeten Gründen  Starte dies Jahr den FM.

Die Zeitnahme ja....also im letzten Jahr passt es bei mir ab Startschuss fast genau auf gut 30 Sekunden.


----------



## hefra (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab da noch nie Probleme mit der Zeitnahme gehabt. Es waren in der Ergebnissliste immer die vor oder hinter mir die auch im Rennen vor bzw. hinter mir war. 

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass die Zeit läuft sobald der Startschuss fällt. Steht doch auch in der Ausschreibung, keine Nettozeit! 
So muss das in meinen Augen auch sein. Für mich geht dann das Rennen los wenn der Schuss fällt, diese Zeitfahren im Gelände mag ich nicht. Bringt doch alles durcheinander. Da kommt jemand als erstes ins Ziel und muss hoffen, dass keiner der später losfährt schneller war? Wofür gibt es dann einen Massenstart. Da könnte man auch in 20 sec. Abständen los fahren. Da ist überhaupt keine Taktik möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2011)

ich bin letztes und vorletztes jahr relativ alleine in ziel gekommen, und trotzdem stehen andere fahrer und geringen abständen vor und hinter mir in den listen.


----------



## pollux8 (8. Februar 2011)

Ist das Zeitlimit für die zweite Runde dieses Jahr um eine halbe
Stunde verkürzt worden?
Letztes Mal war war das Limit um 14:30 gewesen und dieses Mal soll es schon um 14:00 Uhr sein.
Oder liege ich da falsch???


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Februar 2011)

naja, irgendwann muss doch auch mal zielschluß sein!

wo ist denn die streckenteilung? durchs ziel kommt man da doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Peter88 (8. Februar 2011)

letztes jahr war dei streckenteilung 20m vor der zieleinfahrt der mittelstrecke. also im "stadion"


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Februar 2011)

jippiieee startblock 3 !

letztes und vorletztes jahr stand ich in block 4 fast ganz hinten.


----------



## hefra (9. Februar 2011)

Warum weißt du welchen Startblock du bekommst? Steht das so früh fest?

Ich darf wie jedes Jahr in den zweiten, vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr mal mit der Quali für den 1. Letztes Jahr wäre es ohne Platten knapp geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (10. Februar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, kannst Du anhand der Startnummer (wird nach Reihenfolge der Zahlungseingänge verteilt) mit einem Blick in die Ausschreibung Deinen Startblock zuordnen.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Februar 2011)

richtig


----------



## Rumas (10. Februar 2011)

dreimal dort gestartet, war auch immer schön, nur mittlerweile ist mir die Veranstaltung zu überlaufen... ich hab kein Bock mehr auf Marathons wo man sich schon 3 Monate im vorraus anzumelden muss  nur damit man einen Startplatz sicher hat... deshalb ohne mich


----------



## DaKe (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin auch dabei ! Mein alllller allller erstes Rennen !!!



Gruß

DaKe


----------



## apoptygma (11. Februar 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin auch dabei ! Mein alllller allller erstes Rennen !!!
> 
> ...




Dafür ist Sundern ansich ideal . Viel Spass und Erfolg Dir. Is ne schöne Veranstaltung.


----------



## DaKe (11. Februar 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Dafür ist Sundern ansich ideal . Viel Spass und Erfolg Dir. Is ne schöne Veranstaltung.




*Danke*


----------



## tranquillity (11. Februar 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch nie Probleme mit der Zeitnahme gehabt. Es waren in der Ergebnissliste immer die vor oder hinter mir die auch im Rennen vor bzw. hinter mir war.



Schön für dich, aber letztes Jahr war es eine reine Katastrophe. Die Sen2 haben, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sogar noch nicht mal eine Siegerehrung bekommen, weil die Zeitnahme die Zeiten nicht mehr auf die Reihe bekommen hat (Kurzstrecke).


----------



## nope 75 (11. Februar 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hey Du bist auch dabei? Schön



Ja, angemeldet bin ich und Starte in Block 3. Nur wegen der Dauernachtschicht muss ich mir ja am Freitag frei nehmen. Weil zu der Zeit Osterferien sind, sieht es im Moment ziemlich schlecht aus ob ich da Frei bekomme. Ich hoffe das sich bis da hin sich noch was Ändert und es mit dem Start noch klappt. Oder ich Fahre direkt nach der Schicht dort hin, ihr müsst mich dann immer etwas anstupsen wenn ich mal ein Nickerchen mache.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Februar 2011)

Habe mich soeben auch angemeldet, man kann ja nicht immer nur CTF-Kaffeefahren machen (zumindest bezeichnet meine Freundin das so 

Ich denke ich fahre nur den HM außer ich hab im Abistress genug Zeit zum fahren.


----------



## crazy.man77 (22. Februar 2011)

ich bin nun auch dabei. Ist die Strecke eher technisch oder viel Waldautobahn? ich bin da 2003 oder 2004 das letzte Mal mitgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. Februar 2011)

eher waldautobahn
auf den letzten 5km sind 2 mittellange singeltrail passagen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die fahrtechnisch aber auch nicht schwer sind


----------



## chicken07 (22. Februar 2011)

Ui, fast 1200 startplätze schon vergeben  bleiben also noch 400...


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Februar 2011)

die letzten meter vor dem ziel sind doch sowieso die schönsten.


----------



## USB (2. März 2011)

cool , dann bin ich wohl in Block eins


----------



## Lateralus (2. März 2011)

Wo/wie erfaehrt man denn, in welchem Block man steht?

Edit: gefunden - Ausschreibung!


----------



## dwe60 (1. April 2011)

Weiß jemand genau ob noch Anmeldungen angenommen werden?

Auf der HP steht zwar das bei 1600 Schluss ist - und auf der Starterliste stehen schon 1628 - aber als ausverkauft steht da noch nichts


----------



## keep_rolling (1. April 2011)

Hallo!
Habe einen Startplatz (für den HM) abzugeben, da meine Freundin leider nicht kann.

Anfragen bitte per PN.

Helmut


----------



## Zerosven (4. April 2011)

@dwe60: 
Da stehen alle drin in der Liste auch die mit dem Roten Punkt vor der Startnummer = die noch nicht gezahlt haben.

Zu den 1600 zählen NUR die, welche gezahlt haben. Anmeldung ist noch offen.

So das wird nun wohl mein allererstes Rennen =)  Werde den HM mal austesten und gucken wie es so wird  Euch allen viel erfolg.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2011)

nur nichts überstürzen beim ersten mal.

vorletztes jahr bin ich die mittelstrecke in 2:58h gefahren und dachte zwischenzeitlich ich sterbe.
letztes jahr dann 2:32h, und mit einem fetten grinsen im gesicht als ich die uhr bei der zieleinfahrt gesehen habe.

dieses jahr gibt es entweder wieder die mittelstrecke mit ziel um 2:20h, oder wenn es ganz gut läuft die langstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleinblattagent (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

mal noch eine Frage zu dem Bustransfer vom Ziel zum Start. Karren die tatsächlich die Leute samt Bikes in Bussen wieder zurück zum Startgelände und damit zum Auto? Oder habe ich hier irgendetwas übersehen?

            Gruß

              Michael


----------



## hefra (4. April 2011)

Ja machen die!


----------



## Berrrnd (4. April 2011)

viele stellen ihr auto auch im ziel ab und fahren sich dann zum start hin warm.
wenn das wetter mitspielt, werde ich das dieses jahr wohl auch so machen.


----------



## r19andre (4. April 2011)

Hi,
jo so werden wir das auch wieder machen und man kann hinterher im Ziel bei hoffentlich wieder geilen Wetter noch schön chillen.....

Aber erstmal kommt Kellerwald.

Andre


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> nur nichts überstürzen beim ersten mal.
> 
> vorletztes jahr bin ich die mittelstrecke in 2:58h gefahren und dachte zwischenzeitlich ich sterbe.
> letztes jahr dann 2:32h, und mit einem fetten grinsen im gesicht als ich die uhr bei der zieleinfahrt gesehen habe.
> ...



Hey k Star, wollte dich nur mal daran erinnern wie du in wetter an mir vorbeigezogen bist. 4:38 auf der langen du alter Sprinter ^^ ;-)


----------



## Berrrnd (6. April 2011)

hä?

meinst du den ruhrbike marathon?
46km in 4:38h. ich habe doch nicht geschoben!

ich glaube platz 41 gesamt oder so.
war auf jeden fall eine sehr geile strecke und insgesamt ein toller tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> meinst du den ruhrbike marathon?
> 46km in 4:38h. ich habe doch nicht geschoben!
> ...



Ja ich meinte den ruhrbike Marathon... Nein die 4:38 ist meine Bestzeit in Sundern für 102 km..


----------



## deprincevansnel (10. April 2011)

hallo habe auch einen startplatz abzugeben


----------



## Catsoft (11. April 2011)

Moin!

Ich habe einen Startplatz auf der Langstrecke abzugeben. Bitte per PM.

Robert


----------



## Delgado (11. April 2011)

Was zahlt Ihr denn so?


----------



## FoXMorayn (11. April 2011)

kennt jemand die verbindung mit dem zug aus dortmund?


----------



## hefra (11. April 2011)

Gibt keine Zugverbindung! Du kannst mit dem Sauerland-Express bis Neheim-Hüsten fahren, aber von da sind es noch ca. 20km!


----------



## FoXMorayn (11. April 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Gibt keine Zugverbindung! Du kannst mit dem Sauerland-Express bis Neheim-Hüsten fahren, aber von da sind es noch ca. 20km!


danke!


----------



## Crimson_ (11. April 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Gibt keine Zugverbindung! Du kannst mit dem Sauerland-Express bis Neheim-Hüsten fahren, aber von da sind es noch ca. 20km!



Dann biste am Start auch schon warm


----------



## FoXMorayn (11. April 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Dann biste am Start auch schon warm



auf dem hinweg kein thema, die 20km sind nach 2h auftanken wieder vergessen! nur zurück könnte es ein motivationstief geben.


----------



## zuki (12. April 2011)

Moin, wie sieht es denn mit Parkplätzen in der Gegend um den Start aus? Auf google maps sieht der Ort ja doch was überschaubar aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2011)

FoXMorayn schrieb:


> auf dem hinweg kein thema, die 20km sind nach 2h auftanken wieder vergessen! nur zurück könnte es ein motivationstief geben.



Wenn ich einen Radträger hätte, würde ich dich mitnehmen. So weiß ich nicht ob 2 Räder ins Auto reinpassen


----------



## Catsoft (12. April 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe einen Startplatz auf der Langstrecke abzugeben. Bitte per PM.
> 
> Robert



Leider nur an Lizenzfahrer übertragbar :-(


----------



## zuki (13. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Moin, wie sieht es denn mit Parkplätzen in der Gegend um den Start aus? Auf google maps sieht der Ort ja doch was überschaubar aus



Die Frage ist noch immer aktuell.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (13. April 2011)

Moin,



zuki schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit Parkplätzen in der Gegend um den Start aus? Auf google maps sieht der Ort ja doch was überschaubar aus



wie es am Start aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber in der Stadt Sundern soll es wohl Platz genug geben.
Am Ziel, also in Kuhschisshagen, konnte man in den letzten Jahren immer entlang der Straße, die in den Ort führt, bequem parken. Von da aus war man innerhalb weniger Meter am Zielgelände oder halt nach Sundern zum Start geradelt. Im Ort selbst ist glaub ich nicht so viel Platz, da wird ziemlich früh abgesperrt.

Gruß

Frido


----------



## zuki (13. April 2011)

Frido Froehlich schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Ich werde die Lage mal mit google earth erforschen.


----------



## hefra (13. April 2011)

Bei SKS wird die große Wiese als Parkplatz ausgewiesen.


----------



## kuethe (17. April 2011)

Hat noch jemand einen oder zwei Startplätze für die Mittelstrecke/HM abzugeben? Meine Tochter konnte sich nun doch durchringen und wir wären so gerne dabei....

Angebote bitte per PM. Danke!!!


----------



## deprincevansnel (18. April 2011)

wie schon gesagt ich habe noch einen startplatz, bin leider verletzt und werde nicht starten können. bei interesse bitte melden.


----------



## chicken07 (26. April 2011)

So ... eine (kurze) Woche noch - hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht in Strömen regnet am Samstag. So trocken wie die Strecke war am Wochenende würde das eine schöne Schlammschlacht sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2011)

werde mich dieses jahr wohl an der langstrecke versuchen.

wer fährt noch die langstrecke, und was für zeiten habt ihr so geplant?

letztes jahr war ich auf der mittelstrecke nach 2h30min im ziel.


----------



## sunny1766 (27. April 2011)

Hallo Sportsfreunde.
Verletzungsbedingt muss ich leider meinen Startplatz für die 55/110 km Runde abgeben. 
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach PM an mich und wir werden uns schon einig.
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## DaKe (27. April 2011)

Hallo

Hat noch jemand einen PLATZ für die Fun Strecke ab zugeben ??


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Näthinator (27. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> werde mich dieses jahr wohl an der langstrecke versuchen.
> 
> wer fährt noch die langstrecke, und was für zeiten habt ihr so geplant?
> 
> letztes jahr war ich auf der mittelstrecke nach 2h30min im ziel.



Hattest Du noch Saft in den Knochen für weitere 50 Km? Dann ca. 5 Std. wenn nicht dann kanns auch was länger dauern 

Mal im Ernst, hast Du über die Frage auch nur 1 Sekunde mal nachgedacht?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2011)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, hast Du über die Frage auch nur 1 Sekunde mal nachgedacht?



nee, eigentlich gar nicht ... 

ich bin letztes jahr auch die mittelstrecke in willingen gefahren (96 km / 2900 hm).
gut, waren auch knapp 5h 40min, aber die strecke hat dann doch etwas mehr höhenmeter und dieses jahr habe ich im frühjahr auch mehr gemacht.

am sonntag bin ich auch mal 110km (waren aber nur 1100 hm) gefahren. war selber überrascht dass ich am ende den berg überhaupt noch hoch gekommen bin.

die strecke in sundern hat 100 km / 2400 hm.
die zeitlimits kann ich ohne probleme einhalten. zudem ist man mit mehreren sowieso schneller und hat windschatten.

von daher ... 


achso, in 2 wochen wird es die langstrecke in saalhausen. 
das wird hart! 


weiss auch nicht warum ich mir das antue.
vielleicht weil ich zu jedem rennen mindestens 120-140 km anreise habe und sowieso nichts gewinnen kann.
von daher möchte ich dann so viel spaß wie möglich haben, den inneren schweinehund überwinden und mit einem fetten grinsen durchs ziel rollen.


----------



## Domme02 (28. April 2011)

Ich würde am Samstag sehr gerne beim Ziel parken, weil mein Mitfahrer den Halbmarathon fährt und ich nur den Fun fahre. So kann ich dann mein Bike wegbringen, mir was anderes anziehen und auf ihn warten.
Aber die Startunterlagen bekommt man nur im Startbereich, oder? Da müssen wir ja eh hin aber was sollen wir dann mit den restlichen Startunterlagen machen? Irgendwie alles ein bisschen kompliziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frido Froehlich (28. April 2011)

Hello,


Domme02 schrieb:


> Aber die Startunterlagen bekommt man nur im Startbereich, oder? Da müssen wir ja eh hin aber was sollen wir dann mit den restlichen Startunterlagen machen? Irgendwie alles ein bisschen kompliziert



nix kompliziert...aus der Ausschreibung: "Ein Kleidertransport vom Start zum Ziel ist eingerichtet. "

Einfach beim Ziel parken, mit dem Rad locker nach Sundern rollen, dort die Startunterlagen und den sonstigen Krimskrams, der dabei ist, abholen. Was man braucht ans Rad pappen oder in die Tasche stecken und den Rest in eine Tüte packen und wieder zum Ziel transportieren lassen. Dort kannst du deine individuelle Tasche dann wieder abholen. So werden es viele  machen.

Gruß

Frido


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2011)

@ domme02
beim start kommst du eh fast vorbei. 
dort kurz halten, unterlagen abholen und ab zum ziel.
mache ich auch so.


----------



## ...Bille... (28. April 2011)

Startnummer für den Halbmarathon noch zu vergeben.
Bei Interesse schnellstmöglichst melden.

Gruß


----------



## Domme02 (28. April 2011)

danke für die Tips....mal sehen welche Variante wir nehmen werden


----------



## USB (28. April 2011)

so, hab ich ´s mir auch gedacht 



k_star schrieb:


> @ domme02
> beim start kommst du eh fast vorbei.
> dort kurz halten, unterlagen abholen und ab zum ziel.
> mache ich auch so.


----------



## Lateralus (28. April 2011)

Wie sieht die Strecke aus? Hier in Do hats heute geregnet. Ist es trocken in Sundern? Oder schlammig?

Die nächsten 2 Tage sollen ja trocken werden.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2011)

bei dem bischen regen wird die strecke wohl sehr staubig werden.

aus der stadt raus, dann irgendwann links die staubwolke begucken, und du weisst wo die spitze ist.


----------



## randi (28. April 2011)

Habe noch einen Startplatz für die 50/100km Strecke zum Selbskostenpreis abzugeben. Einfach per PN melden.


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2011)

Ok, danke. Gibts auf der kurzen Runde auch technischere Stücke oder nur Waldautobahn?


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2011)

eigentlich nur waldautobahn.

was für reifen fahrt ihr so?
bei mir werden es rara in 2,25" vorne und hinten.


obwohl ich nur nen blumentoppf gewinnen kann kribbelt es schon richtig.
die letzten minuten vor dem start werden am schlimmsten.


wünsche allen eine super veranstaltung, keine stürze und das erreichen der persönlichen ziele.
das wetter spielt ja gott sei dank (wie immer eigentlich) wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2011)

RoRo in 2.25 oder 2.1.

Also trockene Waldautobahn? Ok, für mich Fahrtechniklegastheniker super. Wenn man sich das Profil des FM anschaut, geht es ja quasi die ersten 16 km nur hoch, danach fast nur runter. Kommt das hin?

Die FM-Fahrer stehen doch sicher sowieso ganz hinten, da wir ja 15 Min nach den anderen starten. Ab wann sollte man da in der Aufstellung stehen? Gibts nach dem Start dann ein Nadelöhr wie in Wetter? Falls nicht wäre die Position in der Aufstellung ja fast egal.


----------



## maddda (29. April 2011)

Also ich bin 2009 und 2008 mitgefahren und bin diesesmal wieder über die FM Strecke dabei, eig gibts nach dem Start nur ne Linkskurve und dann gehts auf ne Breite Straße für ca. 2km, da entzerrt sich das Feld dann bevors ins Gelände zum ersten Uphill geht


Ich werd mir einfach das Höhenprofil mit Tesafilm auffn Lenker kleben 




Wünsche allen viel Spaß und ein Defekt/Sturzfreies Rennen


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2011)

Und was sagste zum Verhältnis Waldautobahn/Technisches? Irgendwelche interessanten kniffligen Stellen? Was für Boden? An welchem km ist die Verflegung?


----------



## maddda (29. April 2011)

Also ich bin 2008/2009 immer den Halbmarathon mitgfahren und will jetzt mal die kürzere Strecke ausprobiern...


Deswegen kann ich halt nur was zu der Streckenfürhung vom HM Sagen, also eig fast nur Waldautobahn, eigentlich durchweg Waldboden, machnmal so kleinere Steinchen, aber sonst heißt die Devise Laufen lassen.

Beim HM gabs 1-2 knackigere Abfahrten, aber selbst da musste man eher auf die Photografen als auf die Strecke aufpassen


Verpflegung ist bei ca. 16km...Streckentrennung weiß ich net mehr, aber sehr auffällig, da standen sogar immer leute die einem gasgt haben wo man lang muss.


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2011)

Super, danke Dir. Klingt nach ner für mich idealen Strecke Obwohl, in Wetter bin ich auch gut ins Ziel gekommen und das soll ja mir der anspruchvollste Marathon hier in der Umgebung NRW sein. Fahrtechnisch.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> eigentlich nur waldautobahn.
> 
> was für reifen fahrt ihr so?
> bei mir werden es rara in 2,25" vorne und hinten.
> ...




Also ich bleibe bei der Kombi XK 2.0 SS vorn wie hinten. Wenn die Post es schafft werde ich heute noch Latexschläuche reinziehen, weil die XX-Lights in letzter Zeit odt Probleme gemacht haben.

Noch gehts mit der Aufregung, die kommt erst heute Abend so richtig. Am schlimmsten ist es bei mir wenn ich im Auto sitze und dann hin fahre.
Am Start bin ich dann zu 110% da 

Ich wünsche auch allen einen schönen Marathon und viel Spaß und Erfolg und keine Stürze


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (29. April 2011)

ich habe mir mal die zeiten vom letzten jahr angeschaut und bin doch verwundert das die meisten nur so um die 4-5 stunden für 2200 hm  brauchen. 
ist die lange strecke schon mal jemand von euch gefahren?


----------



## chicken07 (29. April 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Und was sagste zum Verhältnis Waldautobahn/Technisches? Irgendwelche interessanten kniffligen Stellen? Was für Boden? An welchem km ist die Verflegung?



Bin die kurze Strecke letzte Woche beim "Training" mal mitgefahren. Besteht zum größten Teil tatsächlich aus rel. breiten Waldwege, bzw. Traktorspuren und nur kurz bevor man wieder in den Ortsteil Hagen kommt, wird es mal etwas schmaler bzw. steiler. 

Allerdings war der Untergrund sehr trocken, staubig und vor allem hart, was so einige Flaschen aus den Haltern gehauen hat am Samstag.

Außerdem sind ein, zwei Stellen dabei, wo es plötzlich mehr als 90° abknickt und recht steil wird, da heißt es früh genug runterschalten und nicht blockieren lassen von überraschten Vorderleuten ;-)

Viel Spaß allen jedenfalls!


----------



## maddda (29. April 2011)

Ich fahre Michelin Wild grip R in 2.00...


So langsam bin ich auch Aufgeregt

Bei mir legt sich das dann aber auch immer, wenns dann endlcih losgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (29. April 2011)

ich bin auch schon gaaanz heiß !


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## randi (29. April 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Habe noch einen Startplatz für die 50/100km Strecke zum Selbskostenpreis abzugeben. Einfach per PN melden.



Startplatz ist noch zuhaben. Wetter  wird, bleibt ja super.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2011)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal die zeiten vom letzten jahr angeschaut und bin doch verwundert das die meisten nur so um die 4-5 stunden für 2200 hm  brauchen.
> ist die lange strecke schon mal jemand von euch gefahren?



ich komme auf 2400 hm.

die siegerzeit der letzten jahre auf der langstrecke liegt glaube ich bei 3h45min bis 3h50min.

der marathon ist reines tempogebolze ohne irgendwas technisches.
am start möglichst dem verkehr am ersten anstieg und der folgenden abfahrt entgehen und dann hoffentlich eine gruppe erwischen die einen ins ziel trägt.



Lateralus schrieb:


> RoRo in 2.25 oder 2.1.
> 
> Also trockene Waldautobahn? Ok, für mich Fahrtechniklegastheniker super. Wenn man sich das Profil des FM anschaut, geht es ja quasi die ersten 16 km nur hoch, danach fast nur runter. Kommt das hin?
> 
> Die FM-Fahrer stehen doch sicher sowieso ganz hinten, da wir ja 15 Min nach den anderen starten. Ab wann sollte man da in der Aufstellung stehen? Gibts nach dem Start dann ein Nadelöhr wie in Wetter? Falls nicht wäre die Position in der Aufstellung ja fast egal.



die startaufstellung, bzw. die blöcke sind nach startnummern sortiert.
eröffnung ist um 09.45 uhr, start um 11 uhr.

wenn du um 10 uhr in deinem block stehst, dann bekommste wohl noch nen platz recht weit vorne.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2011)

Sind das Ziel für 50/100km beides in Kuhschisshagen?
Wie früh sollte man da sein?
Ich dachte ich stell das Auto im Ziel ab so um halb 8 und rolle dann gemütlich zum Start und hole mir meinen Krams ab.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2011)

das ziel für alle strecken sollte auf dem festivalgelände sein.

wir fahren wohl am start vorbei, holen die unterlagen ab, fahren ins ziel und machen uns dort fertig.
dann gehts zum einfahren per bike zurück zum start.


----------



## Crimson_ (29. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wir fahren wohl am start vorbei, holen die unterlagen ab, fahren ins ziel und machen uns dort fertig.
> dann gehts zum einfahren per bike zurück zum start.



Das ist ja noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2011)

hat jemand ne ahnung ob es dieses jahr im startbereich duschen gibt?

selbst im ziel geht man ja auch erst mal ein stück bis zu den duschen.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (29. April 2011)

ist jemand schon vorort und kann evtl. über die Wetterlage Berichten?


----------



## Domme02 (29. April 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wir fahren wohl am start vorbei, holen die unterlagen ab, fahren ins ziel und machen uns dort fertig.
> dann gehts zum einfahren per bike zurück zum start.



ja so werde ich es jetzt auch machen. Falls die Strecke vom Ziel zum Start nicht zu bergig ist.
Ich denke wir trudeln so kurz vor 9 ein...Startunterlagen abholen, beim ziel parken, zurück zum Start und dann müsste ich so um 10:15 im Startblock stehen. Ich hoffe das reicht für das vordere Drittel oder so im Block.


----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2011)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> ist jemand schon vorort und kann evtl. über die Wetterlage Berichten?



Es ist z.Z. heiter bis wolkig und trocken, Schauer kann man hier aber nie ausschließen, die Strecke ist durch den gestrigen Regen nun Staubfrei, ein paar Pfützen an den bekannten Stellen aber nichts wildes, beste Voraussetzungen für ein tolles Rennen, ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg!

Das Wetter beim Mega Sports war nicht immer so  Toll!


----------



## maddda (29. April 2011)

Na das hört sich ja super an, hier  im Bergischen Donnert und Regnet es schon, hoffen wir mal, dass das anner Strekce vorbeizieht


Kann mich noch an 2008 erinnern, da wars so extrem Matschig


----------



## sigggi (29. April 2011)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> ist die lange strecke schon mal jemand von euch gefahren?



ja


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2011)

Super, Warnung vor Sturm und Starkregen für Sundern.

@Locals: geht bei Euch gerade echt die Welt unter? Hier um Ruhrpott kommt ordentlich was runter.


----------



## maddda (29. April 2011)

Hier im Bergischen isses mittlerweile wieder Trocken...aber is auch eine Stunde fahrzeit bis nach Sundern, da kanns ganz anders aussehen...

Wenns morgen so is wie 2008 können wir uns mal auf was gefasst machen, der Sunderner Schlamm haftet überall, da funzt nach ner Zeit nix mehr so richtig...


----------



## Wave (29. April 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Super, Warnung vor Sturm und Starkregen für Sundern.
> 
> @Locals: geht bei Euch gerade echt die Welt unter? Hier um Ruhrpott kommt ordentlich was runter.



sturm und starkregen trifft es gerade in su-hagen recht gut...


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2011)

Tja, wetter.com hat meist Recht. Hier im Pott ists auch wieder ruhig. Befürchtest Du jetzt ne Schlammschlacht oder meinste, es trocknet weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (29. April 2011)

Schlammschlacht bei einem größtenteils Forstautobahnstreckenanteil?  denke nicht das es den Waldautobahnen so viel antut. (auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie sehr es abgeht) Nur die trails könnten eben im worst case ungemütlich werden. Ich bleibe bei Rocket Ron, der packt das schon.


----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Super, Warnung vor Sturm und Starkregen für Sundern.
> 
> @Locals: geht bei Euch gerade echt die Welt unter? Hier um Ruhrpott kommt ordentlich was runter.



War hier nicht so  schlimm, ein Gewitterschauer im Startbereich das ist morgen schon wieder im Boden versickert.


----------



## Wave (29. April 2011)

wird alles halb so wild! hat auch wieder aufgehört zu regnen. also morgen höchstens feucht und nasse pfützen...

see you tomorrow


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2011)

Super, danke für die Info. Bis morgen Euch allen und ein verletzungsfreies Rennen.


----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2011)

Wave schrieb:


> wird alles halb so wild! hat auch wieder aufgehört zu regnen. also morgen höchstens feucht und nasse pfützen...
> 
> see you tomorrow



Gib Gas Mense!


----------



## Zerosven (30. April 2011)

Moin ; )

Allen gleich eine gute und sturzfreie fahrt =) Ich hoffe mal ich ab an alle gedacht, wird schließlich mein erster Marathon


----------



## maddda (30. April 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß und viel glück euch allen...wir fahren hier auch gleich los.


Und denkt dran Fahrrad und die Kickschuhe net vergessen


----------



## DaKe (30. April 2011)

Das Wetter wird suuuuper !!



Gruß

DaKe


----------



## Zerosven (30. April 2011)

Joar bin schon da  Startnummer und Transponder abgeholt. Verdammt wie bekomme ich die scheiß langen kabelbinder gekürzt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

Sooo, wieder zu Hause und meine Laune schwankt zischen perfekt und besch...

Warum? Ich bin den FM gefahren. Eigene Zeitmessung *1h30min38sek*. SUPER Ergebnis, hatt irgendwas zwischen 1h30 und 1h45 als Ziel gesetzt.

Da kommt die SKS-Ergebnis-SMS an und was steht drin? Wir gratulieren zu *2h3min*. Das kann jawohl nicht angehen, eigene Leistung total kaputt und Teamwertung auch und das zieht sich dann durch die gesamte Nutrixxon-Trophy. 

DANKE SKS. Mail ist raus. Sowas bei "professioneller" Zeitmessung. Glückwunsch. Wahrscheinlich bin ich der einzige, bei dem sowas passiert ist und daher total unglaubwürdig, aber das werden wir ja nach einer hoffentlich bald erfolgenden Antwort von SKS wissen. Außerdem bin ich mal aufs offizielle Ergebnis gespannt.

P.S.: Eigentlich hatte ich großartige Laune, denn Event und Strecke und Wetter und Leistung waren traumhaft. Jetzt siehts anders aus. Zum kotzen sowas.


----------



## maddda (30. April 2011)

Soo wieder da...Bin voll zufrieden....1:31(Platz 93) laut offizieller Zeitmessung


Dann muss ich wohl ganz kurz mach dir ins Ziel gekommen sein

Das mit deinem Zeitmessprob ist ja schon ärgerlich...ich denke das wird sich alles klären.


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo wieder da...Bin voll zufrieden....1:31 laut offizieller Zeitmessung
> 
> Dann muss ich wohl ganz kurz mach dir ins Ziel gekommen sein
> 
> Das mit deinem Zeitmessprob ist ja schon ärgerlich...ich denke das wird sich alles klären.



Glückwunsch. Tja, sieht so aus. Ansonsten ists komisch, dass ich meine Frau laut Handy um 12:35 Uhr angerufen habe...oder wer telefoniert immer während MTB-Rennen mit der Family?

Wäre toll, wenns geklärt werden könnte. Nur ausser dem Kontaktformular habe ich keine Chance, mich mitzuteilen. Oder hat hier irgendwer ne Telefonnummer zwecks persönlicher Kontaktaufnahme?


----------



## maddda (30. April 2011)

Hoffen wir mal, dass der Fehler irgendwas mit dem Automatischen übermittlungssystem zutun hatte...hast du den nicht im Ziel auf den Fernseher geguckt, da standen die Zeiten direkt drauf


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass der Fehler irgendwas mit dem Automatischen übermittlungssystem zutun hatte...hast du den nicht im Ziel auf den Fernseher geguckt, da standen die Zeiten direkt drauf



Doch, hab ich...hab mich auch nicht gesehen...aber ehrlich, ich war total fertig, Schweiss in den Augen, ich dachte dass schon wieder zu viele durch waren oder ich mich übersehen habe. Auf SOWAS wäre ich nicht gekommen...

Mal abwarten, was SKS antwortet. Dumm ist immer nur, wenn man der einzige mit so einem Problem ist. Sieht immer total erstunken und erlogen aus. Logisch.


----------



## maddda (30. April 2011)

Sag mal kann es theoretisch sein, dass dein Transponder einfach nicht funktioniert hat und dass du zufällig im Trubel nach 2:03 iwe die Schranke ausgelößt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmaxmatt (30. April 2011)

Hat jemand die Sieger?? Kurz-, Mittel- und Langstrecke? MfG


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

Wie denn? Der Transponder wurde mir im Ziel doch direkt nach 1h30min abgenommen...was weiss ich, was der wann wo wie auslöst


----------



## maddda (30. April 2011)

Achja stimmt der wird ja direkt abgenommen, dann hat evtl einer der Helfer die Schranke wirklich ausgelößt




> Hat jemand die Sieger?? Kurz-, Mittel- und Langstrecke? MfG




Kurzstrecke war iwas um 1:12 glaub ich, wie letztes Jahr


----------



## zuki (30. April 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie denn? Der Transponder wurde mir im Ziel doch direkt nach 1h30min abgenommen...was weiss ich, was der wann wo wie auslöst



Ja nun immer mit der Ruhe. Es gibt drei Varianten und Du solltest einfach das offizielle Ergebnis auf der Homepage abwarten.

a) Deine SMS wurde vom System einfach fehlerhaft erstellt.

b) Der Transponder wurde ja nun irgendwie ausgelöst. Vielleicht von einem Mitarbeiter beim ausloggen nach Rückgabe? Das könnte man ja klären.

c) Der schlechteste Fall: Die Transponder wurden mit jemanden verwehselt. Der nun total Glücklich ist über sein Traumresultat. In dem Fall: Man muss och jönne könne .


----------



## DaKe (30. April 2011)

Zerosven schrieb:


> Moin ; )
> 
> Allen gleich eine gute und sturzfreie fahrt =) Ich hoffe mal ich ab an alle gedacht, wird schließlich mein erster Marathon



******* zu spät gelesen ! mein genick tut mir jetzt noch weh !


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ja nun immer mit der Ruhe. Es gibt drei Varianten und Du solltest einfach das offizielle Ergebnis auf der Homepage abwarten.
> 
> a) Deine SMS wurde vom System einfach fehlerhaft erstellt.
> 
> ...



Hoffen wir, dass es so kommt - mit Ausnahme von Punkt c)


----------



## CC-Freak (30. April 2011)

Tolle Strecke alles Top hat Spaß gemacht.

Jetzt n Runde schlafen


----------



## zuki (30. April 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass es so kommt - mit Ausnahme von Punkt c)



Wird schon 

Ach so, bin zwar "nur" den Funmarathon gefahren. Aber es war eine tolle Veranstaltung!


----------



## curago (30. April 2011)

War alles wieder super.Ausgenommen meine begegnung der dritten Art !

Nach ca.40 kilometer ist mir ein Reh!in die Parade gefahren.Ergebniss:Lenker krumm,klickis abgerissen,Schuh im AR...,Kette ab,Knie dick,..

Danke an die Sportler die kurz angehalten haben,um nach mir zu suchen...

Ach ja,das Reh hat überlebt!

Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## zuki (30. April 2011)

curago schrieb:


> War alles wieder super.Ausgenommen meine begegnung der dritten Art !
> 
> Nach ca.40 kilometer ist mir ein Reh!in die Parade gefahren.Ergebniss:Lenker krumm,klickis abgerissen,Schuh im AR...,Kette ab,Knie dick,..
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal eine krasse Sache. Ich staune ungläubig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

Au weia. Tut mir leid für Dich. Hoffentlich bist Du schnell wieder fit. Das ist echt mal ungewöhnlich. Habe ich bisher noch nie gehört.


----------



## maddda (30. April 2011)

Wenn die Panik haben rennen die wie Blöd los...mich hätten beim Joggen dieses Jahr auch fast drei Rehe übern haufen gelaufen, die gucken in Panik einfach nicht wo sie hinlaufen, die laufen einfach.


Da hilft nur ein Tipp: Versuchen groß zu machen



Naja dann wünsche ich dir erstmal gute besserung


----------



## Zerosven (30. April 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> ...oder wer telefoniert immer während MTB-Rennen mit der Family?



kein Scherz ich habe beim ersten dicken Uphill einen Telefonieren sehen ^^

Aber mit der Zeit wird bestimmt geklärt ; )


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine krasse Sache. Ich staune ungläubig.



Ja, besonders wenn das Reh gefahren ist. 

Nein, quatsch tut mir echt Leid für dich und gute Besserung  
Ich entgehe sowas immer, ich bin immer nur fast mit Rehen zusammengestoßen.

Meine Zeitmessung stimmt übrigens, eigene Messung 2:28h und deren Messung 2:25h. Ich bin mit dem 31. Platz AK und 84 Gesamt zufrieden für den ersten Marathon dieses Jahr.


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

Zerosven schrieb:


> kein Scherz ich habe beim ersten dicken Uphill einen Telefonieren sehen ^^
> Aber mit der Zeit wird bestimmt geklärt ; )


Echt? Komischer Vogel.

Ich hoffs auch. Wenn man sich schon abstrampelt, will man wenigstens "Ruhm und Ehr" einheimsen


----------



## Zerosven (30. April 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Meine Zeitmessung stimmt übrigens, eigene Messung 2:28h und deren Messung 2:25h. Ich bin mit dem 31. Platz AK und 84 Gesamt zufrieden für den ersten Marathon dieses Jahr.




Tolle Zeit ; )

Ich bin irgendwo gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz hinten ^^ Zeit ~ 3:18 inkl Reifen bzw. Schlauchwechsel und Pumparbeit 

Für mein erstes Rennen bin ich zufrieden :>  Fahre ja eh erst seid Feb.2011


----------



## Honigblume (30. April 2011)

Den mit dem Telefon hab ich auch gesehen *g*.
Allerdings steckt man nicht drin, warum während des Rennens telefoniert wird.

Ergebnisse sind schon online, ich bin zufrieden mit mir.

http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=7069&lang=de


----------



## sunny1766 (30. April 2011)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> Tolle Strecke alles Top hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Jetzt n Runde schlafen



Wie ist gelaufen? Bist du zufrieden mit deinem Ergebnis? 
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

*Falls Hendrik Schulte, Platz 91 im FM mit Startnummer 2149, sich hier rumtreibt - bitte bei mir melden. Du hast mich 2 Meter vorm Ziel überholt, wir haben noch gequatscht. Das wäre ein idealer Beweis für meine Zeit, die nur 2 Sekunden über seiner/Deiner liegt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (30. April 2011)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Wie ist gelaufen? Bist du zufrieden mit deinem Ergebnis?
> Gruß
> Sunny



O ja 2h 27 kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Domme02 (30. April 2011)

Super Rennen. Form war richtig gut.  FM 1h 25   . Leider 48sek zu langsam für einen Podiusmplatz in meiner AK. Und wär ich 20 sek schneller gewesen wären auch 2 Plätze besser in der AK drin gewesen also der 5. und nicht der 7. Krass wie nah alle beieinander waren! Platz 3 bis 7 innerhalb 48 Sekunden.  Man sollte die AK Gegner erkennen können. Dann wäre das ein genialer Fight geworden.
Schade aber was solls die nächsten Rennen können kommen!
Strecke war jetzt nicht so der Hammer. Höhenprofil hat mir echt gefallen aber es hätten mehr Trails sein können. Der Trail am Ende war aber echt cool. (mal sehen wie die Fotos sind)


----------



## AsB (30. April 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Den mit dem Telefon hab ich auch gesehen *g*.
> Allerdings steckt man nicht drin, warum während des Rennens telefoniert wird.
> 
> Ergebnisse sind schon online, ich bin zufrieden mit mir.
> ...



Wollte mir auch erst ne Rückmassage per Handy bestellen. Zwei Wochen ungewohnte Gartenarbeit haben bei mir keinen Trainingsfortschritt ausgelöst, stattdessen echt gute Rückenschmerzen. :-(  

Meine Zeit war eins vierzich und bin, wenn auch zehn Minuten langsamser als im letzten Jahr voll auf zufrieden. Tolle Strecke, wie immer, tolles Wetter, wie immer...

@ alex, klärt sich alles ;-)

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen, haben wir uns ja verdient


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

AsB schrieb:


> @ alex, klärt sich alles ;-)
> 
> Schönes Wochenende Euch allen, haben wir uns ja verdient



Dir auch ein erholsames Wochenende, Andreas. Und hoffentlich bis Saalhausen


----------



## CC-Freak (30. April 2011)

Und ich muss sagen Tolle T-Shirts.


----------



## Echinopsis (30. April 2011)

Zustimmung, endlich auch mal T-Shirts extra im Damenschnitte, die nicht als Nachthemden enden .
Das Rennen war super, die Strecke viel trockener als befürchtet und es lief richtig gut. Mehr Trails wären sicher schön gewesen aber es war ja von vorne herein klar, dass es Tempo bolzen auf Forstautobahnen wird.

@Domme: Das ist ja heftig, wie eng die Plätze zusammen liegen. Beim nächsten Rennen klaptt's bestimmt.

MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (30. April 2011)

So auch wieder daheim.
Erst mal Wunden lecken! Bin bei kilometer 27 im steilsten Stück über den Lenker abgestiegen. Fazit: Schulter geprellt Schürfwunden von oben bis unten und die Wade tut mir weh!
Bin dann nach 1:24 ins Ziel gerollt.
Bergrunter ging nix mehr, sonst währe bestimmt noch ne bessere Zeit drin gewesen!
Naja was soll`s. Jetzt erst mal Füße hoch!


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2011)

Hat eigentlich jemand mitbekommen, was passiert ist, als der Krankenwagen an der Strecke des FM war? Sehr schlimmer Unfall oder nur vorsichtshalber?


----------



## CC-Freak (30. April 2011)

Habe nix gesehen bin auch HM gefahren 

Wird es eigentlich das Ganze im TV gezeigt ??


----------



## r19andre (30. April 2011)

Tach,
Sundern fahre ich jetzt nicht mehr. 2x gestartet und jedes Mal nen Platten und das wo die Beine immer hammer gelaufen sind 

Jedes Mal nen Platten wo auch die Milch keine Funktion mehr hat. Und wenn man dann nen Schlauch einbauen will, bei dem das Ventil sich nicht mehr öffnen und schließen lässt...........
Hat dann Round abound 23Min. gekostet,zum Glück hatte an einer bei den Streckenposten eine Zange im Auto liegen, zum kotz..

ach ja Zielzeit 2.37....

hoffe ihr hatte soweit euren Spass, ich heute mal wieder nicht.

Und gute Besserung an die Unfallopfer!

Andre


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hat dann Round abound 23Min. gekostet,zum Glück hatte an einer bei den Streckenposten eine Zange im Auto liegen, zum kotz..
> 
> ach ja Zielzeit 2.37....



Wow, das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich... du wärst ja ziemlich weit vorn gewesen


----------



## VelosophenJupp (30. April 2011)

Wetter war super, fand nur den extrem starken Wind kräftezehrend. So waren nicht nur die Berge schmerzhaft 

Übrigens: Tolle Organisation und nette Helfer. Sundern ist eine gereifte und freundliche Veranstaltung.


----------



## pollux8 (30. April 2011)

VelosophenJupp schrieb:


> Wetter war super, fand nur den extrem starken Wind kräftezehrend. So waren nicht nur die Berge schmerzhaft


Der Wind blies  in den Schneißen uns den Berg hoch.
Das nennt man kräfte sparen


----------



## tranquillity (30. April 2011)

So freundlich dass man die Sachpreise nur gegen Ausweis bekommt  
Den nimmt natürlich jeder mit auf so einem Rennen.

Aber insgesamt tolles Wetter, schöne Heizerei. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## snoeren (30. April 2011)

Habt ihr schon irgendwo Bilder entdeckt? (abseits Sportograf)

War mein erstes Mal Sundern. Wirkliche eine sehr gelungene und gut organisierte Veranstaltung. Großes Lob an die Ausrichter!


----------



## Eddigofast (30. April 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach,
> Sundern fahre ich jetzt nicht mehr. 2x gestartet und jedes Mal nen Platten und das wo die Beine immer hammer gelaufen sind



Da kann der Veranstalter doch nichts zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mein Rennbericht zum Rennen ist nun online, also Kaffee schnappen und Link verfolgen, dauert länger...

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=56

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Dorsic (1. Mai 2011)

tranquillity schrieb:


> So freundlich dass man die Sachpreise nur gegen Ausweis bekommt
> Den nimmt natürlich jeder mit auf so einem Rennen.
> 
> Aber insgesamt tolles Wetter, schöne Heizerei. Hat Spaß gemacht.



welche Sachpreise? Ich hab "nur" nen Pokal bekommen..


----------



## shadow_muc (1. Mai 2011)

Dorsic schrieb:


> welche Sachpreise? Ich hab "nur" nen Pokal bekommen..



Für die AK-Platzierungen gab es Sachpreise (SKS Produkte) bei Vorlage der Startnummer. Hast du nichts bekommen?


----------



## DaKe (1. Mai 2011)

Dorsic schrieb:


> welche Sachpreise? Ich hab "nur" nen Pokal bekommen..



Du warst ja auch "NUR" erster ! Die bekommen halt keine Sachpreise !


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2011)

@ wave und alex80

glückwunsch zu den top platzierungen.

@ peter88
ganz großer sport! freut mich echt riesig dass du dieses jahr keinen defekt hattest und dein rennen gefahren bist.

in saalhausen gehts weiter!


@ r19andre
habe dich nur am anfang gesehen und dann warst du weg.
komisch nur dass ich zwar lang gefahren bin, aber eher durch die streckenteilung bin.
war wohl der tunnelblick, weil son komischer kautz mich zu einem sprint ab mitte der ersten hälfte verleitet hat. für die mittelstrecke wäre es ganz gut gewesen, aber nicht für die langstrecke. man war ich fertig!

@ hanny
hast du von freitag auf samstag in einem kraftwerk geschlafen? das war ja irre!
zum glück hast du das tempo nicht durchziehen können, sonst hätte ich mir echt sorgen gemacht.

hat dich die eine giant fahrerin, die nach dem start probleme hatte und rechts an der strecke stand, auch noch gepackt?
da guckt man nach hinten, sieht so ein zierliches geschöpf, wird überholt, und die zieht erst mal locker flockig an allen vorbei.


----------



## apoptygma (1. Mai 2011)

Dorsic schrieb:


> welche Sachpreise? Ich hab "nur" nen Pokal bekommen..



Ich glaub, unser Lizenz-Junior Lukas wäre um einen Pokal froh gewesen für seinen 3. AK Platz, da gabs nur ne Luftpumpe.


----------



## DaKe (1. Mai 2011)

Hier war doch mal die Frage wegen dem Fernsehen ? Hier das habe ich bis jetzt gefunden !

http://www.wdr.de/tv/sport_aktuell/sendungsbeitraege/2011/0430/mountainbike.jsp

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## shadow_muc (1. Mai 2011)

snoeren schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon irgendwo Bilder entdeckt? (abseits Sportograf)
> ...



hier gibt es bilder: http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/fotostrecke/detail.php?nr=54544&kategorie=fotostrecke


----------



## r19andre (1. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> @ r19andre
> habe dich nur am anfang gesehen und dann warst du weg.
> komisch nur dass ich zwar lang gefahren bin, aber eher durch die streckenteilung bin.
> war wohl der tunnelblick, weil son komischer kautz mich zu einem sprint ab mitte der ersten hälfte verleitet hat. für die mittelstrecke wäre es ganz gut gewesen, aber nicht für die langstrecke. man war ich fertig!
> ...



Hi,
habe euch alle vorbei fahren sehen als ich den Mammutplatten hatte.Ich hatte schon bei Streckenposten Nr.12 nach dem Besenwagen gefragt, mich aber dann doch entschlossen bis zum Streckenposten 13 mit dem Platten zu fahren. War zum Glück das ganze Asphaltstück leicht bergab.Felge hats wohl überlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsic (1. Mai 2011)

shadow_muc schrieb:


> Für die AK-Platzierungen gab es Sachpreise (SKS Produkte) bei Vorlage der Startnummer. Hast du nichts bekommen?



wenn man mir das mitgeteilt hätte,das die sachpreise nicht wie gewöhnlich bei der Siegerehrung übergeben,sondern abgeholt werden müssen,hätte ich bestimmt was bekommen....


----------



## Peter88 (1. Mai 2011)

Den Umschlag hast du aber bekommen? das ist ja dann doch das wichtigste


----------



## Wave (1. Mai 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich glaub, unser Lizenz-Junior Lukas wäre um einen Pokal froh gewesen für seinen 3. AK Platz, da gabs nur ne Luftpumpe.



"nur"?! hauptsache es gab was, oder?


----------



## Dorsic (1. Mai 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Den Umschlag hast du aber bekommen? das ist ja dann doch das wichtigste



kohle gabs,wenn dann nur auf halb/langdistanz.....


----------



## Peter88 (1. Mai 2011)

ach so,
trozdem glückwunsch


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2011)

für alle die über die ausgabe der geld- und sachpreise meckern:

guckt euch in der ausschreibung mal die letzten zeilen auf seite 5 an:


> Sonstiges:
> 
> Alle Geld- und Sachpreise außerhalb der Siegerehrung müssen
> persönlich am Infostand abgeholt werden.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsic (1. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> für alle die über die ausgabe der geld- und sachpreise meckern:
> 
> guckt euch in der ausschreibung mal die letzten zeilen auf seite 5 an:




schick mal bitte den link dazu.ich finde dazu nichts auf der Homepage. Trotzdem hätten sie es bei der Übergabe des Pokals erwähnen können,das sie so unnormale Preisübergaben durchführen. Aber die Sache mit dem großen Bierglas war klasse Wenn`s alkoholfrei gewesen wäre,hätt ich es weggeaxt


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2011)

http://www.mega-sports.de/assets/Uploads/ausschreibungmegasports2011.pdf

es wird ein pdf geöffnet!


----------



## Dorsic (1. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> http://www.mega-sports.de/assets/Uploads/ausschreibungmegasports2011.pdf
> 
> es wird ein pdf geöffnet!



ah ok, nächstes Jahr fahr ich dann mal ne längere Distanz


----------



## Lateralus (2. Mai 2011)

Ihr habt Recht behalten, meine Platzierung und meine Zeit haben sich geklärt.

1H28min33sek, Platz 72 total, AK-Platz 22 - Jipiiee


----------



## Hanni_84 (2. Mai 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> @ hanni
> hast du von freitag auf samstag in einem kraftwerk geschlafen? das war ja irre!


Danke für die Blumen 
...aber das ist zwischendurch manchmal einfach einer meiner unsinnigen "ich-dreh-dann-mal-durch-scheiß-auf-später-momente"



k_star schrieb:


> zum glück hast du das tempo nicht durchziehen können, sonst hätte ich mir echt sorgen gemacht.


Das ist dann leider das Resultat solcher Aktionen. Hab mir spätestgens bei der zweiten Auffahrt zur wilden Wiese hoch leider die Beine dick gefahren. Musste am Ende dann doch so ziemlich zurückschalten... Pssst, hab sogar ganz am Ende einmal kurz geschoben wg. Krämpfen



k_star schrieb:


> hat dich die eine giant fahrerin, die nach dem start probleme hatte und rechts an der strecke stand, auch noch gepackt? da guckt man nach hinten, sieht so ein zierliches geschöpf, wird überholt, und die zieht erst mal locker flockig an allen vorbei.


Boah, irgendwie war ich am Ende ein wenig durcheinander. Hab die zwar zwischendurch einige Male gesehen, aber ob die mich oder ich sie am Ende überholt habe - keine Ahnung 




k_star schrieb:


> war wohl der tunnelblick, weil son komischer kautz mich zu einem sprint ab mitte der ersten hälfte verleitet hat. für die mittelstrecke wäre es ganz gut gewesen, aber nicht für die langstrecke. man war ich fertig!






*Also alles im allem war der SKS-Marathon wieder mal eine runde Sache! *


----------



## Hanni_84 (2. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## zuki (2. Mai 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ihr habt Recht behalten, meine Platzierung und meine Zeit haben sich geklärt.
> 
> 1H28min33sek, Platz 72 total, AK-Platz 22 - Jipiiee



Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum guten Ergebnis!


----------



## maddda (2. Mai 2011)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ihr habt Recht behalten, meine Platzierung und meine Zeit haben sich geklärt.
> 
> 1H28min33sek, Platz 72 total, AK-Platz 22 - Jipiiee



Na siehste geht doch
Jetzt bin ich ja einen Platz weiter hinten



Hier der Rennbericht von unserem Verein, in der Teamwertung konnten wir Platz 3 ergattern http://www.mtbvd-racing.de/:daumen:


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (2. Mai 2011)

shadow_muc schrieb:


> hier gibt es bilder: http://www.dorfinfo.de/sundern/fotostrecke/detail.php?nr=54544&kategorie=fotostrecke


 
hier gibts übrigens auch noch Bilder!
http://www.laufpix.de/?eventID=94

Grüße


----------



## snoeren (2. Mai 2011)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> hier gibts übrigens auch noch Bilder!
> http://www.laufpix.de/?eventID=94


OMG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

